# New Videos of Foreign Soldiers go here....



## nastysasky (15 Nov 2004)

I got this off of anuther forum I read.   Right click & save as before viewing.   It's got some very good footage.

http://members.cox.net/macallan_the/falluja.asf


----------



## Tpr.Orange (15 Nov 2004)

Great video



do you have anymore?


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Nov 2004)

whew,

All I will say is that is rock 'n' roll!

get the juices pumping just watching.

tess


----------



## Fusaki (15 Nov 2004)

That's friggen sweet!!


----------



## ArmyRick (15 Nov 2004)

After watching our neighbours down south in action. Damn! Thats FIBUA ! Right on boys !


----------



## nastysasky (16 Nov 2004)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Great video
> do you have anymore?



  No just that one, I got it from a fellow on a different forum site.  I PMed him to see if had others but I have not herd back yet.


----------



## pappy (16 Nov 2004)

While I risk getting blackballed......

I venture to say the reason they where happy the guy is dead, is he's the enemy and he can't kill anymore Marines.
If some guy is trying to kill you or your friends, you kill him, if he dorps his weapon in the process of you killing him, oh well, don't lose any sleep over it. 
If your foolish enough to think the enemy would not kill you as a member of an armed force in a similar cicumstances then you shouldn't be in the military.
Because they have, they will.  
War sucks, people die, but terrorists that behead unarmed CIVILIANS and military personal with there hands tied behind thier backs, hide behind women and children,
put out white flags only to fire on Marines when they go forward to accept the surrender, fire on Marines from religious sites then complain about Marines shooting back,
bobby trap thier wounded and dead to kill Marines and Navy Corpsmen who come forward to help them, then so be it, shoot the SOB.

Maybe if one wants to see more of "this" come on down and join up, you'll get US Citizenship (and can keep your Canadian one as well) and your chance to see it first hand.  I don't fualt the Marines for being happy and laughing about killing the poor SOB.  But I might be able to from people that have never been in that cicumstance, never having lost a friend, to hear the screams of your own drying and wounded buddies.  In the end those of us that have been there will anwser to God for our deeds, or he'll be anwsering to us for putting us there; either way don't jugde these Marines for thier actions, don't be so quick to judge till you find yourself it that same circumstance.

Don't feel sorry for the Terrorist, he knew what his was doing, he knew the possible outcomes, he choose worng and paid with his life.  I'd say he got a break, rather then laying there all day bleeding out, for I don't think the Marines would have risked thier lifes to help him.  You save that honor for you own men, not the enemy.

Be careful for what you wish for, it might just come true.  Reality sometimes bites back, that Terrorist got bit.

Semper Fi to my Bros,
GET SOME


----------



## Slim (16 Nov 2004)

Good post Pappy

Time to remember that real people die from that stuff. Those marines are celebrating living one more day and getting rid of a threat. Its a shame, in a way, that the media got hold of that tape. Because, of course, they will blow it out of proportion and say all knds of nasty things about a very professional and dedicated fighting force doing its job the way its supposed to, which is very wel.

I just found this article in the Toronto Sun. I thought some of you might enjoy reading it.

_Wounded GIs recount battle_

*TALES OF FIERCE FIGHTING IN FALLUJAH*

By TONY CZUCZKA, ASSOCIATED PRESS

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/News/2004/11/16/716399.html

*EVERYONE KEEPS* telling Lance Cpl. Ryan Chapman he's lucky. The 22-year-old marine gunner had an ugly stitched wound over his left eye, a reminder of an encounter with an insurgent in the Iraqi battleground city of Fallujah. 

When a sniper began shooting at his Humvee, Chapman tried to find him with his missile launcher's telescope sight. But a bullet struck Chapman first, hitting his forehead just below his helmet. 

"It's nothing too serious," Chapman told reporters at Landstuhl Regional Medical Centre in Germany. "It cracked my skull but I think it looks worse than it is." 

Chapman was one of four wounded front-line troops who spoke to reporters yesterday at the U.S. military hospital in southwestern Germany treating wounded American troops evacuated from Fallujah and elsewhere. 

Military officials have estimated 38 troops had been killed and 275 wounded by Sunday in the Fallujah assault, which began Nov. 8. 

The wounded servicemen bore scars of a fierce battle for the Iraqi city, and told of a city teeming with heavily armed fighters roaming the streets in small groups and fired from rooftops and mosques. 

"They were ready to fight to the death," said Lance Cpl. Travis Schafer, 20, a marine rifleman whose right hand was bandaged for a shrapnel wound. 

"It's house-to-house fighting, rooftop to rooftop," said Schafer, who was surprised by the fighters' firepower. "Even from mosques they were firing -- from all over the place." 



Semper Fi Pappy, and to all your brothers. I hope they stay safe.

Slim


----------



## paracowboy (16 Nov 2004)

none of this was written by me, but by members of another military-oriented website. I'm presenting them here, because they a) give more info, or b) say what I feel better than I could. 

- Marine's probably been up for 3 or 4 days, getting shot at, watched his buddies die or be wounded and the bad guy, while wounded, may conceal a grenade. 

- He had also been shot in the face earlier in the day and was RTD. One of his platoon mates was KIA'd minutes before his squad entered the mosque by - you guessed it - a booby trapped enemy body. 

-I think the most important aspect of this incident is that this young Marine was unaware of the 5 wounded Iraqis in the mosque who were left behind the day earlier. If he believed that he was still conducting ongoing combat operations, then he has some justification in removing a potential threat, especially if he was aware of the booby-trapped body nearby that had resulted in a Marine KIA from his unit. Maybe he thought this guy was trying to pull the same stunt. I have no qualms with what that Marine did. I can honestly tell from the video footage that he thought the enemy was a threat, wounded or not, unarmed or not. I think he acted in the interests of his fellow Marines, and his own life. I doubt one of those terrorists would have hesitated to shoot a Marine in the same situation. 

- From CNN â â€œ â Å“Friday, the Marines were fired upon by snipers and insurgents armed with rocket-propelled grenades from a mosque and an adjacent building. The Marines returned fire with tank shells and machine guns. They eventually stormed the mosque, killing 10 insurgents and wounding five others, and showing off a cache of rifles and grenades for journalists. The Marines told the pool reporter that the wounded men would be left behind for others to pick up and move to the rear for treatment. But Saturday, another squad of Marines found that the mosque had been reoccupied by insurgents and attacked it again, only to find the same wounded men inside. Four of the men appeared to have been shot again in Saturday's fighting, and one of them appeared to be dead, according to the pool report. In the video, a Marine was seen noticing that one of the men appeared to be breathing. A Marine approached one of the men in the mosque saying, "He's [expletive] faking he's dead. He's faking he's [expletive] dead." The Marine raised his rifle and fired into the apparently wounded man's head, at which point a companion said, "Well, he's dead now."â ? - "reoccupied by insurgents" Sounds to me like the same assholes fired on Marines twice. Better to make sure they can't do it a third time. 

- Context is everything. You have to put yourself in the headspace of that grunt, who after all, is very lucky to be alive. He had been wounded in the face the day before, seen his buddies killed, and had participated in close combat for no one knows how many days and hours before this incident. I myself doubt that the Marine deliberately engaged in an illegal killing. It just is not the Marine way. Yes, Marines kill. That is what they do. But they do it by the rules, in accordance with the rules of engagement, and the laws of land warfare. Laws of land warfare exist for a reason, and conventional units follow them regardless of whether our enemies do so or not. We have organizations that are authorized to act outside the laws of land warfare, and the USMC is not one of them. Those organizations are sanctioned to act by presidential findings, and the specific operations are themselves vetted by attorneys prior to execution. While such operations may be illegal under the law of those countries where they take place, they are generally crafted to avoid violating US statutes, or at least, to not shock the conscience, in the expectation that they will ultimately become known, as history has demonstrated is generally the case. That said, war crimes do occur. I do not think that this was a war crime. We all know what constitutes an illegal kill. I myself was taught, back in the day, that you double-tap assaulting through the kill-zone, and you make sure that you do not miss, and you make sure that your enemy is dead, because if the enemy is still breathing when you fall back to consolidate, you then have to render first aid, and you may even have to evacuate that enemy. There is nothing that Rangers loathe more than carrying wounded enemy combatants. It is bad enough that we have to evacuate our own wounded on our backs, or on improvised litters. Anyone who has had to carry someone any distance at all can tell you that it is an ultimate ass kicker. Bayonets, archaic as they may seem, may have a valid purpose in circumstances like these. In the nebulous, chaotic circumstances of Fallujah, where there are no lines of demarcation, and where battle can erupt without notice or expectation at any literal moment, it is, I believe, impossible to state with authority that hostilities have ended or begun at any given time. Particularly in situations where insurgents boobytrap bodies, and wounded insurgents detonate grenades as soldiers and Marines approach, no chances can be taken. I do not doubt that this Marine was just being safe. The transcript of his statements reinforces this interpretation. His words can be interpreted cynically, yes, or they can be interpreted as I believe that they were meant, which is to say that he believed that the insurgent was pretending to be dead, and could still represent a threat. When you consider that Marines, and Marines known to this Marine, had been killed by insurgents playing possum, this Marine was acting appropriately. When the Marine was informed by the cameraman that the insurgent had been wounded and left for recovery by other Marines previously, his reply did not evince any attempt at artifice or deception. "I did not know, sir," he said. He made no smart remark, and there was no contemptuousness in his words. When asked by his lieutenant whether the insurgent was armed, and he replied with a shrug, he was perhaps mutely testifying that it is impossible to detect a hand grenade tied off beneath a body. We are all taught to roll bodies, wounded or dead, for a very good reason, after all. Simply admitting that the insurgent had empty hands is meaningless. Certainly this Marine had encountered anecdotes of insurgents with grenades hidden on their person. He was certainly realizing that his actions had been caught on camera by this time, as well, and probably knew that his actions could be subject to interpretation. In the end analysis, it is impossible to explain the terror, the sheer fear, through which this Marine was functioning. While you may get used to it, to a degree, and you may learn to harness it to the immediate needs of survival and combat, this Marine was seeing this insurgent through very different lenses than that of the camera lense, his mindset was not the mindset that we enjoy, watching this video on television, with a beer in hand. Far from it. Like I said: in this case, context is everything. 

- The 'insurgents' chose to obliterate those lines of demarcation. They must also accept the consequences.


----------



## bubba (16 Nov 2004)

hey pappy ;D


----------



## Troopasaurus (16 Nov 2004)

http://www.fallujah.us/ - this site has that video and some others from the fighting in fallujah.


----------



## D-n-A (17 Nov 2004)

2 Videos from CNN

http://premium.cnn.com/pr/video/meta/world/2004/11/14/robertson.wiq.charlie.company.cnn.300k.asx?embed=true&realauth=c1100668572-cnn_wvid-6EA3741F&pid=cnn_wvid&pcode=cnn&cpath=CNT&rsrc=cnn&url=newscasts%2Fwiq.exclude.html&case=reauth




http://premium.cnn.com/pr/video/meta/world/2004/11/14/falluja.nat.cnn.300k.asx?embed=true&realauth=c1100668572-cnn_wvid-6EA3741F&pid=cnn_wvid&pcode=cnn&cpath=CNT&rsrc=cnn&url=newscasts%2Fwiq.exclude.html&case=reauth


----------



## MikeM (19 Nov 2004)

Awesome vids AoS, thanks!


----------



## pegged (23 Nov 2004)

New I think, it's not the same one as the other thread. 10 sec commercial before it plays.

After doing some intense FIBUA training (Ex Black Bear) this past weekend, really opens my eyes even more to Iraq.

http://premium.cnn.com/pr/video/meta/world/2004/11/17/hilsum.marines.falluja.itn.300k.asx?embed=true&realauth=c1100735051-cnn_wvid-EBE4E220&pid=cnn_wvid&pcode=cnn&cpath=CNT&rsrc=cnn&url=world%2F2004%2F11%2F17%2Fhilsum.marines.falluja.itn.exclude.html&case=auth


----------



## Infanteer (23 Nov 2004)

Good clip.

I think that Captain has the quote of the battle;

"They said they'd rather die then surrender.   So...their gonna die."

Despite all the news proclaiming doom and all the reports of trouble in the rear ech, these are still some very hard Marines and Army soldiers at the pointy end taking numbers.


----------



## pegged (23 Nov 2004)

My thoughts too Infanteer


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Nov 2004)

good video


----------



## casca (24 Nov 2004)

Great Video, hats off to all the Marines there  in Iraq.


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

that was somethin!


----------



## MikeM (26 Nov 2004)

That was wild, excellent video, thank you for posting!


----------



## Greg_o (26 Nov 2004)

Windows Media Player cannot play the file because the specified protocol is not supported. If you typed a URL in the Open URL dialog box, try using a different transport protocol (for example, "http:" or "rtsp:").  ??? ah well....
Nevermind used GetASFstream to fix it(google GetASFstream if you have the same problem.)


----------



## Greg_o (3 Dec 2004)

A new video has popped up over at http://militaryvideos.net/ , I dont know if you'd be able to tell, but are those the special forces?(it looks like it might be from Afghanistan.)


----------



## Infanteer (3 Dec 2004)

Ok, in an effort to avoid having a new thread for every new video that comes out, put your videos (and the ensuing discussion) in this thread....

Infanteer


----------

